# How soon would a positive show up?



## MaggieR

If you last DTD on the 9th of March, so 10 days ago, would a positive show now on a test? The ones I have are 25 mlu.

Thanks!


----------



## Jft1

MaggieR said:


> If you last DTD on the 9th of March, so 10 days ago, would a positive show now on a test? The ones I have are 25 mlu.
> 
> Thanks!

It totally depends when implantation was nice seen ladies on here getting their BFP at 9dpo, and others not until the day of their period. My 25 mlu showed about 11/12dpo if that's any help. Good luck!


----------



## Suggerhoney

My 25 mlu showed up at 14 DPO but it all depends on when implantation happens. 
Good luck


----------

